# wall mount table/countertops?



## pesphoto (May 2, 2007)

Hi, trying to make the most out of the space in our small kitchen, Im looking for a wall mounted bar type table or countertop that I can put stools under. Having no luck, anyone know of a source? Surface can be butcher block, stainless, etc. Doesnt need to be overly wide, just enough to eat off of or put a couple small appicances. Thanks for any help.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I bought one from IKEA, they are thick bar top type.... the one I bought may be a bit too narrow... I am sure they sell wider ones... it's concept is it is so thick that all mounting hardware are hiden because of its thickness and looks very nice.


----------



## pesphoto (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. A trip to Ikea this weekend is likely.


----------



## PK. (Nov 12, 2007)

Any cabinetmaker could make this and for that matter, it wouldn't be difficult to hang corbels or some sort of nice shelf brackets and put a neat piece of wood or stone on top. I expect you could do it for around $100 with a small shop charging maybe $400 to do it a little better.


----------



## pesphoto (May 2, 2007)

Here is our solution. Found at Ikea. Luckily it lined up wit the studs perfectly.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

nice setting... but would the knee being blocked by the shelf when one try to sit and eat?....may be you want to use the counter top for shelfing only....


----------



## pesphoto (May 2, 2007)

Thanks. Yes, not really a sit for a long time and eat thing. But one can sit on a stool in front of it for a bit and eat a sandwich. Or stand as well. 
We are trying to keep the top shelf clear for snacking or for more counter space when we prepare dinners or set up a buffett for guests.
We also bought the shelves on the right of the photo as well for more storage.


----------



## YDI4ME (Jan 28, 2008)

*Wall mounted tabletop supports*

Hi,

This thread is old, and maybe cold. It may be the wrong place to post this request, but I will give it a shot, as I can always post it as a completely new thread if this does not pan out... 

I am looking for a similar solution to the one originally suggested in the above, i.e., a free-hanging tabletop (counter/bar/etc), except I want mine to be a very, very sturdy PC table capable of carrying my monitor, the CPU tower, and my largish (40 X 50 cm) 3-in-1 printer. In Denmark, where I used to live, they had these C-shaped shelf supports in tubular steel (but flat on the top and bottom). They came in all sizes from regular to huge (no dainty solutions), with corresponding tube diameters. The most usual color was red. 

The "C" had flanges on the business side where it attached to the wall, and the flanges had a series of holes for mounting the thing on the wall. You could mount a heavy-duty work bench, or a three-inch thick kitchen table on the largest ones, because they were extremely sturdy (of course the weakest link is the wall itself - one has to find a solid plank behind all the chalk, otherwise the whole affair will come crashing down). 

Has anybody seen anything like this animal here in the US? I checked out IKEA immediately, because I figured that was my best chance, but did not find the item. Thanks a heap if anybody has a clue.


Yours,
ydi4me (please!)


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

Corbels are as expensive as one can get try to stay away from them. Even cheap ones from Lowes or HD run $50 for a 8" unstained


----------



## YDI4ME (Jan 28, 2008)

*Corbels & Whistles!*

Thanks for the word - it is always handy to have a handle on the item one is looking for!!

Actually I found a set of 6 large-ish (18 X 24 inch) steel corbels at a site called steelcorbels.com and they seemed pretty cheap - only $106 for the set (plus about 14 bucks UPS ground to me). They are not tubular, but the design looks very sturdy - I think that two of those suckers would probably hold the stuff I intend to put on the desktop, and three would provide a margin of comfort, especially since I can make use of cheap, light wood. If I go this route (in about two months, I am not yet ready to make the leap, and it all depends on other extraneous factors), I will definitely get back here and post a follow-up comment.

Until then, best of luck to Barak Obama! :yes:

ydi4me


----------



## jpaul3 (Sep 16, 2010)

*wall mounted counter top supports*

Hello,

I had/have a similar situation with a free standing counter top. The home we purchased 4yrs ago had a 5ft x 2ft counter top built over a cast iron steam radiator. One of the first things we did was to remove the counter to get at the radiator and get rid of the old, rotting wood, etc... Now I'm trying re-hang the counter. I found large angle brackets 18"x24" at an ACE Hardware Store that were not nearly as expensive as the corbels if anyone is trying to get by least expensively. I'm overly cautious (not being a carpenter) because I have 2yr old and don't want the darn thing coming down with him on/or below it.


----------



## bryanarnold (May 7, 2011)

would anyone happen to have pictures of the bar/countertop that you have attached to the wall. The idea I have is pretty much the same. I too would like to mount a shelf/counter top, extending about 11 inches from the wall and place bar stools underneath to eat or drink. I have medal studs in the wall. HELP HELP!!


----------

